# Food Safety News Sun 6/28/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jun 28, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sun 6/28/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*Monitoring finds seafood imported into Norway largely safe*
By News Desk on Jun 28, 2020 12:03 am Results of a monitoring program have shown seafood imported into Norway in 2019 was generally safe. A total of 129 samples were examined by different analytical methods and assays for microorganisms and undesirable chemical substances. Microbiological analyses were performed on 94 samples. The Institute of Marine Research (IMR) did the analytical work while sampling was... Continue Reading


----------

